# Grown up chocolate chip cookies



## ricciardo (Nov 22, 2010)

Found this recipe a few years ago.  The Kahlua and Amaretto along with the pecans, walnuts, and almonds really make this unique.  Hot out of the oven with a cold glass of milk is euphoric.

Grown up chocolate chip cookies

1 c softened unsalted butter (2 sticks)
3/4 c sugar
3/4 c light brown sugar
1 T each - vanilla, Kahlua, & Amaretto
2 eggs
2 1/2 c flour
1 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
2 -11.5 oz bags of milk chocolate chips
1 c chopped walnuts
1/2 c chopped pecans
1/2 c slivered almonds

Cream butter & sugars. Add vanilla & liqueurs, beat until fluffy. Add eggs, beat. Add dry ingredients (mixed). Blend until combined. Mix chips & nuts and stir in. Use 1/4 cup measure to drop dough on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 325 16-18 minutes, or until done. Cool on racks.

Note: 

made some chocolate amaretto ice-cream and placed a scoop between two of these cookies.  Wrapped them in plastic wrap and placed them into the freezer… OUTSTANDING.


----------

